# Comprar parlante de max 6"



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

necesito un parlante de maximo 6" para un subwoofer que me he fabricado,porque el que tengo esta un poco cascado de tanta potencia,y quisiera saber si algun español del foro conoce alguna tienda,y si sabe el telefono,o si no le importaria mandarmelo,que yo lo pago por transferecia,o cheque postal de ese,muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

Mira esta página

http://www.dasaudio.com/


----------



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

mmm...no me sirve mucho,puesto que solo necesito lo que es el altavoz,ni caja acustica ni nada,por eso lo pregunte por el foro..gracias de todos modos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

*DAS* fabrica cajas completas pero también venden altavoces por separado y están en tu país


----------



## Guest (Dic 15, 2008)

por no hacer otro post voy a hacer la pregunta en este mismo,saben alguno de ustedes donde pueden vender bobinas de 2 pulgadas para un subwoofer de 12? 

esque recientemente me dieron uno,pero este no funcionaba,y quiero arreglarlo porque esta nuevo,lo que pasa esque la bobina estaba quemada,vamos,que estaba negra entera cuando la saque,jajaja

por favor,necesito una respuesta.


----------



## maxep (Dic 15, 2008)

no se de donde sos. pero busca en casas de electronica. en todos lados hay reparadores de parlantes


----------

